# 1982 Urvan transmission



## cmstubby56 (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys, me and a friend are rebuilding a January 1982 Urvan and were hoping on taking it for a mammoth road trip in June...

The previous owner unintentionally drove her around without any oil in the gearbox and as a result all the bearing are shot and the input drive shaft has snapped inside the box as well as dome damage to other gears/synchros... Fair enough to say it needs a new box.

The van has the SD22 diesel which is fine, however were having a bit of an issue getting a new gearbox and were on a pretty tight budget...

The gearbox in it was a 5 speed column shift manual, however everywhere i read the R4W71B gearbox should be a 4 speed.... It does say this number on the plates for gearbox. Wondering if anyone would like to confirm whether this is the original gearbox... 

Anyway we'd like to stick to a 5 speed if we can... more worried about getting it going though.

Any advice on which gearbox to go for would be appreciated, which gearboxs match the engine would be great e.g. easy conversions.

Regards

 Chris  - Photos to come soon


----------

